# A nice balanced healthy meal?



## Redkite (Jan 2, 2014)

My son was at a friend's today for an afternoon of console gaming.  When asked what they had for tea - a burger (in bread roll), 2 hot dogs (in bread rolls), a slab of pizza, 2 iced donuts, and some diet coke.  Any veg or salad?  Oh yes, a cherry tomato!  He bolused a total of nearly 12U (normal tea would be around 4U for him), and currently has a BG of 5.5 so not bad at all!!


----------



## Cleo (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow ! I'm shocked at the "menu" ! But well done to your son for managing his bloods so well.  Really excellent !


----------



## Redkite (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks Cleo, but he went up into the 20's overnight, so early indications were deceptive!  Not the sort of meal he'd be given at home.....


----------



## Cleo (Jan 3, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Thanks Cleo, but he went up into the 20's overnight, so early indications were deceptive!  Not the sort of meal he'd be given at home.....



Grrrr... you can never win all the time with the D can you ?!?.


----------

